# Demonstrations of Your Type From Childhood



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

People change, life changes, personality changes. We learn, we grow, we develop; but some things stick.

*Do you have any personal stories, pictures, or pieces of writing that demonstrate your core type long, long ago?*

This isn't a "prove your type" thread, as one can always find the evidence they are looking for if they wish. That's called confirmation bias. This is just a casual sharing of interesting and humorous past reflections! *Have fun with it~!*


I was looking through really, really old journal entries the other day, and I was actually shocked to find some of my thoughts being echoed 10 years ago! I insist that I'm a completely different person each year, and it was a surprise that there were parallels to my personality so long ago!

* Journal (Chicken Soup for the Teenage Soul) from 2002 (age 13):*










HYPER!!!










And just to balance it out so it's not all confirmation bias:











I'm excited to hear/see your anecdotes!


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Here's mine. It was a Personality test done by my English Language teacher in grade 9 .. I must've been 14 or 15 at the time. 

I think there are some clues to typical a typical 4w3 child. Especially in the answers to a couple of questions. 










Woah at the score on social  I had no clue what the results meant at the time and the teacher didn't say anything. But I did notice that she took on a more active interest in my life afterwards ... to the point where I fell madly in love with her  She helped me develop my confidence as well as encouraged me to participate in activities that involved other students. 































































Umm .. yah. Didn't have a very high opinion of myself.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Great thread topic. I don't have any photos/scans etc. But, I'll come back with an anecdote or two


----------



## staticmud (Jun 28, 2012)

So out of curiosity, I got my parents to give me permission to have the school show me my permanent record last Fall. So most of my information comes from that combined with my childhood journals and memories, but no pictures unfortunately because I don't have anything that has picture taking capabilities.

In kindergarten one of the grading points, "Avoids touching sticky and gooey objects", was marked off as "never". Every single year from kindergarten to fifth grade, my teachers commented on how I was brilliantly intelligent, curious, creative, and had a vast amount of interests and knowledge, but that I had a short attention span, constantly changing interests, and never finished what I started. Several commented that I should use some of my energy to stop focusing on art class and recess and instead use it to complete my work and stay quiet in class. I was apparently "quite fidgety". Several writing assignments carry the theme of avoiding sadness for happiness. There was a story about a girl who used magic to do so. There was another story about a depressed horse who always put on a happy face. I wrote a very long story about a business man who hated his job but always smiled for his customers. And there was also a lengthy story about a dragon who spent his whole life chasing adventures after a string of bad things happened to him. I had revolving obsessions. First it was cats. Then pandas. Then bears. Followed by dragons, then horses, then snakes. I had revolving friends and was never friends with the same person for more than a school year. My favorite movie changed about twice a month. My favorite book about once a week. I always did better the first quarter of school and then it rapidly went downhill as I "lost interest in the activities and material". In several questionnaires I write about how I "get bored", "hate being sad", and "like new stuff". Whenever I wrote that I was really sad or mad, I'd be totally over it my the end of my journal entry. For what I want to be when I grow up, it changed every single time, but tended to be something like "backpack around the world", "camp my whole life", or "climb all the mountains". It was never a real job, like the kind that gives you money. Though even now, those do sound appealing and I wonder if there's a practical way to afford food while doing those. My interests included things from standard activities (drawing, writing, camping, hiking, playing) to Buddhism and once Satanism. I also had a tendency to be highly stubborn throughout all of school. I'd get into arguments with my teachers and I'd break all the silly rules (you must wear shoes at all times, seriously? I must hold my pencil how you say and not my own way which works better? You must write your Ws as two Vs and not two Us as the name implies? 7s are not allowed to be crossed like ts to differentiate them from 1s? Es have to be square and not rounded like backwards 3s? I must do test corrections even though I got a 97 and I'm cool with that?). Even now, I do the same thing. If they tell me what to do and I don't like it, I argue it. Sometimes it works and sometimes it gets me detention. I think that most I start these arguments just to mix things up. My least favorite part of school has always been having to get up and go at a certain time and then stay there all day, rinse and repeat for 180 days and 12 years. Sometimes I get so bored I just want to break the windows, climb outside, and run away.

tl;dr
I was a brilliant, curious, creative child, but I was very energetic and spazzy and had no attention span. I got bored easily, hated being sad, and loved being happy. I had constantly changing interests and friends. And, oh yeah, I got bored easily.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Sitting quietly at the dinner table. The wicked witch sat on the opposite side. She glares across and every single movement I make is self monitered as to not provoke her wrath of spite and underhanded jealousy. I cannot put a foot wrong, be too cheeky to our host. Don't wipe your nose on that tissue! Where's your manners? What on earth are you dressed like? Did you go into my sweet jar? Your biological mother is a nut and so will you be? Don't answer back! If you do, you know where you will be sent! Thats right, in a childrens home. You will go nowhere in life and your dream job will be stacking shelves. You have no positive, redeeming qualities, you are not romantic but as ugly as a piece of granite. And it goes on....

Very negative post :sad:


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

I remember being asked if there were another deadly sin, what should it be? And I said boredom. :laughing:


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Being a 5w4 showed through easily when my ISTP friend (type 3, I think) couldn't find words to describe how the nature of how my opinions reflect me, lol. Also, about a decade earlier, my INFP friend (type 5w4 also, I think) thought I seemed "different," but couldn't place how I seemed different from my twin or anyone in particular (probably because she had a similar mentality about herself as well). In fact, an 8th grade science teacher of mine once described me as being like "no one he's ever known," but once again, couldn't sufficiently derive adjectives to describe what it is that holds me apart from so many other people. I swear, people rarely ever have adjectives for me. I've elicited responses from people, such as "I just love you," but no one can quite explain me to me, including me (an INFJ 4w5 friend from 9th grade thought I was puzzling, even though she thought she was puzzling also, lol).


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Well, last night I found my journal from 8 years ago, and now I'm more confident of my Ne-dominance and 4 fix.

*Note: Written while suffering from depression, anxiety, and insomnia. Also misanthropy.*

Error 666: Your Internet has died.


e.g. 23 Feb 2005


> [...]
> 
> Let's get on to today then, shall we? Holy crap..my English teacher who I thought was going to be a retarded marker..he is so fucking cool! Let me tell you, I despised grade 9 english. DESPISED WITH A FUCKING PASSION. How the FUCK can you expect someone like me with random, jumpy, endless thoughts about everything to possibly sit there with a sheet of "FILL IN THE FUCKING BLANKS" titled "Essay Outline" and fill in all those blanks with FIVE perfectly structured (with transition words, THREE points per paragraph with ONE example for each, minimum one quote per paragrah, don't forget to re-state your thesis FIVE times and use your keyword SIX THOUSAND AND FORTY NINE times) paragraphs about fucking Juliet and Significant Passage Number 5????????? Well fuck!! That was a long sentance =P. But seriously though. Might as well give us the written essay and have us fill in the thesis, keyword, transitiion words, and quotes!! And then mark us on how well we follow the mould and give us a 60% because we left out restating our topic sentance in paragraph number 3. It's fucking ridiculous.
> 
> [...]


e.g. 4 Dec 2004


> [...]
> 
> Mmm..I was thinking. This next part is gay, whoever is reading can skip over it. It's just a little convrsation me and my friend were having, and it made me think. Ok, every single person in this world has their own problems and stuff, correct? And for the most part, at times, people think their life sucks and they would trade it for anyone's, etc, etc. Well, if you think of it this way: some people get papercuts, and for them, a papercut is pretty painful, but it heals quickly and it won't cause too much damage later on. Others have stab wounds, but sinse they may be used to the pain, a stab to them is like a papercut to a regular person. Ok, so the stabs they are recieving are not so bad to them, and in fact, they might not even be considering them painful anymore at all. HOWEVER, this does NOT make everything okay!! The number of stab wounds can eventually increase, and unlike papercuts, they do NOT completely heal. As a matter of fact, they BLEED, and a person can be so used to the bleeding that they do not consider getting help, whether it be a bandaid or surgery. Finally, at one point, these wounds can cause you to bleed to death. SOOO, that's about it. I dunno, just thought it's interesting because nowadays, the people with papercuts are the ones getting all the attention and are begging for sympathy, and it's really not fair. Sometimes, the ones bleeding will secretly cover it up with a blanket of absorbent material and just watch as the people with papercuts wear them out on their sleeve. Okokok, so you're asking: what about those with say, knife cuts, or something in between? Well, think about it. For them, things can improve, or get worse. It really depends on what decisions they make. Blaaah, I think I'm done with this crap now = )
> 
> [...]


----------



## Ivoryrainclouds (Sep 1, 2012)

I've always been the same INTP 5w6 person. I was highly mature and intelligent, getting easily through even the higher level classes. I wasn't very social because nobody could keep track of my vocabulary and they all thought I was a 30-year-old acting buzzkill. I was a bit too serious, so now I'm lightening up a bit ^^"


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Ivoryrainclouds said:


> I've always been the same INTP 5w6 person. I was highly mature and intelligent, getting easily through even the higher level classes.


Neither maturity nor intelligence are type-related.


----------



## Ivoryrainclouds (Sep 1, 2012)

Spades said:


> Neither maturity nor intelligence are type-related.


>Just realized that.
I'm exhausted, maybe it's time to get off the internet. -Trudges off to bed- ^^"


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Ivoryrainclouds said:


> >Just realized that.
> I'm exhausted, maybe it's time to get off the internet. -Trudges off to bed- ^^"


It's okay dear. Common mistake. ^_^


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't have journals that go to my early teens or even earlier, but my 5-ness, especially 5w4, can definitely be discerned in the fiction I wrote over 7 years ago.

Fiction and non-fiction by LeaTelamon on deviantART

A snippet:
What if we can reach out and raise our hands to the sky as if begging to the gods to touch us? Would it help to answer the question about Everything? Can we define or is it even possible to define Everything? The stars will tell if we could just reach them with our bare naked hands.
Humans are so vulnerable, one heartbeat away from death. One might wake up tomorrow and find Everything gone; how would it feel? How would it feel to be alone in the world? Because of our inability to understand Everything, it makes us afraid. If we could cast away our cowardice, our lives would be so much more wonderful, of that, I am certain. 
But of course, some don't believe it's true, it's true that it's possible to cast away our fear, throw it away like the suffocating darkness it is.

Fiction and non-fiction by LeaTelamon on deviantART

Snippet:
Everything’s white. All I see is white everywhere. No matter where I cast my eyes, all I can see is white.
The people are white too. It’s like they’re emotionless, don’t have any feelings. So easy to not care, they don’t have any faces. I can see them through the window in my condo. They are walking along the streets. I don’t know why, but they have their reasons. I know, since no one does anything that is pointless here. If you have an errand, you do it. If you don’t have anything to do, you just sit down and wait until you’ve got something to do.


Fiction and non-fiction by LeaTelamon on deviantART (written in February this year)

Snippet:
I don't know what's worse with insomnia. While I'm quite sure most people would enlist their increasing inability to fall asleep the more they yearn for it, lack of sleep is something you get used to after a while. No, what I think is far worse are the thoughts that occupy your mind – thoughts that would be nothing more than forgotten memories in the morning. I sighed and looked out through the window. Not much to see at this hour. It was as if the entire world was asleep but me. For a brief moment I wondered what time it was but then I realized that it didn't matter. It was too late to stay up, and judging the darkness outside it was probably a bit past midnight.

It was at times like these when I should really be taking those sleeping pills my doctor had prescribed me, but I didn't feel like it. As much as I wanted to sleep I also reveled in my own misery of being unable to do so. Self-punishment, perhaps? That's definitely what the shrink would tell me. _You suffer from depression,_ he said. _You need to deal with your experiences, work with them. Your insomnia is just a defense mechanism._ Oh yes, he's completely right that it's a defense mechanism. What else would it be? 

I admit that the way the human psyche deals with anxiety is fascinating. When stressed, humans invent various coping methods that impose more pain over time but provide us with temporary relief by avoiding the object associated with the anxiety. So while the person suffering from OCD might wash her hands more than what's healthy, I can't sleep. Oh sleep, glorious sleep, how I long for thee, yet I cannot have thee. In my mind it almost sounded like a sappy romantic love-story like one of those you often see at the cinema.

I think the recurrent theme is always how the narrator is stuck in some kind of limbo of being-not being, which I've found to be typical of 5w4.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Very interesting thread.

I do not believe I looked like a 9 as a child, how we develop our types is of great interest to me as I believe I could have easily developed into an average ENTP type of 7w8 had certain things not caused me to withdraw from the world when I was younger, and I believe that 7w8 was the image I gave to many.

I was officially compared with a monkey by a school teacher because of my encourageablity and the mischief I caused, all in the name of fun and action of course. I was also dominant, active, prone to moments of "hyper, yet a loner. I didn't sound very 9, I did repress much, much more than anyone would have realised though. And at a certain age it changed to withdrawn and absent.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

My 4 wing is heavy. I swear, 90% of anyone who befriends me is quick to think of me as the "lovable eccentric," who's better off not being understood, since that would ruin my eccentricities, LOL. I swear, I have no idea how to create a persona that "fits in" with other people and never cared to. I have a 1 shadow as well, which I think people pick up on and know that I'm not one to be easily persuaded to act out-of-character or whathaveyou.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

The 5 for me - it's so me, I can't really demonstrate it specifically, other than I've always had a very intellectual, informational approach to everything, down to analyzing my favorite music and TV shows and what makes them so great, etc. It can't be stereotyped - it's a mentality. Frankly, I doubt the vast majority of people who claim to be 5s are actually 5s, because most seem like they're "trying too hard" to be 5s (seriously, I don't even try - I can't imagine being any other way - it's all I've ever known). Anyone who's "trying hard" to be unique and 4-ish is DEFINITELY not a 4 either, LOL (um...that would completely defeat the point of having a 4 mentality).


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

staticmud said:


> **What she said! Way too long to quote. Just look on page 1 you lazy bums.**


But.. I was going to write that! Seriously, everything except the -new friends every year-, this could have easily been my post here. 
My interests were all over the place, to the point where teachers just gave up on asking about my plans for 'when I grow up'. They wished I could just settle on one thing like everyone else. Ha! I still haven't done that.
I also remember asking my mum all the time for stuff to do, cause I was bored and -hated- that feeling. And don't get me started on those petty rules, they drove me crazy!

Things I was good at (so they told me): easy learner, good social skills, high energy, helpful & nice to everyone ('cept bullies), good at sports.
Things I wasn't good at (so they told me): sitting still in class, no talking in class, keeping my attention for more than 10 minutes on something, putting (home)work before play.

Also, at the end evaluation each year, my parents got told they (the teachers) just couldn't get their head around me, one day I cared a lot about class, the other day not at all. They couldn't really get a grasp on me, like I was moving too fast or something (behavior-wise, not literal. Even though I've always been a decent runner. Especially at sprinting. You know, once I have... ah, nvm, totally off-topic.)

Btw, the only reason I kept the same friends every year is just that the other folks there were just so.. boring.


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

@mushr00m, oh that's awful! :shocked: I really feel for you. I never had to live with someone like that but there have been rude and cruel people in my life too and it's incredible how strong impact it can have on a child. I hope you won't let people like that affect your life now when you're old and wise enough.

Here's mine. 

* tried like 15+ different hobbies... I wanted to explore and got so easily bored anyway (I'm 6w7 and use _Ne_)
* tried many friends too...
* was very protective and defensive
* manifested the extremities, was both shy and confident, responsible and irresponsible, kind and arrogant, fearless and fearful
* was an inquisitive head type, curious and very capable of coming up with all kinds of things to be afraid of, anxious
* had a strong super ego, thought the universum would punish me eventually
* knew what was forbidden, did those things anyway and enjoyed the thrill and rebellion
* was hypochondriac (well, that could be inferior _Si_ too)
* had either too much or too little self-confidence and either rejected other people's help and opinions or trusted on them too much


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

@zalla
Thanks Zalla  Yeah, they were some pretty hard times, relieved that they are now over. No child should have to suffer and am glad issues like child abuse are much more out in the open compared to what they used to be. Thanks for your understanding. Yeah, rude people suck but you just gotta remember they come and go, such as life :wink:


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

mushr00m said:


> @zalla
> Thanks Zalla  Yeah, they were some pretty hard times, relieved that they are now over. No child should have to suffer and am glad issues like child abuse are much more out in the open compared to what they used to be. Thanks for your understanding. Yeah, rude people suck but you just gotta remember they come and go, such as life :wink:


I admire your attitude :happy: And what a great example you show to others, your strength is inspiring. Just make sure you find people who can actually appreciate you - and remember to appreciate yourself too :happy:


----------

